

PHP To Python With No Regrets [video] - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/python/php-to-python-with-no-regrets/

======
notyourwork
This is from pyOhio hosted by Ohio State University in case anyone is curious.

(<http://pyohio.org/>)

